

WordPress.com / CNN.com redirecting to superfantastically.com (hacked?) - sucuri2
http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/02/something-is-wrong-at-wordpress-com-cnn-com.html

======
sucuri2
Good reply from the WP.com guys:

Hey folks – I work for Automattic. Around 9:53AM CST this morning, while
troubleshooting an issue, one of our developers accidentally pointed all
mapped domains on WordPress.com to their test site. We quickly became aware of
the problem and replaced the test site with an error message, since some site
owners were concerned that their sites had been compromised. We then began the
process of restoring good data from our backups. By 10:48AM CST, all data had
been restored and we had cleared various caches which may have been polluted
with bad data. There was never a risk to the content associated with any site
on WordPress.com, or any security compromise. Instead, it was an important
mapping table that was accidentally overwritten during debugging. We apologize
for the problems and are looking into ways to prevent this type of issue from
happening in the future.

~~~
bentayloruk
The reply may _sound_ good but this issue still exists for my cousins
Wordpress yoga website <http://www.yogabanbury.com> so I don't see how the
issue can be fully resolved. Does this URL work for anyone else (i.e. am I
hitting some proxy I'm not aware of?).

------
bentayloruk
I am seeing this too on a Wordpress blog I put up for my cousin. You can see
it happening for <http://www.yogabanbury.com>

Contacted Wordpress.com support. I suspect a hack.

------
ahrens
All the examples work for me. Something local? Solved?

~~~
sucuri2
It seems they fixed already (not local, as you can see from the twitter
stream).

